# Sticky  Instructions to turbo the GA16DE



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Turbo Installation

*It is advisable to put in the JWT ECU, if you’re using the JWT ECU, and 370cc injectors in before the rest of the turbo installation and driving around a day or two to allow the ECU to adjust. Do not install anything else at the same time as the turbo, i.e. cams, clutches, turbo timers, boost gauges… etc etc.

*There are a ton of little gaskets and nuts that need to be purchased, those will be up to you to find out what you need! If you cannot figure out one step of the installation or if one item seems to challenging, you shouldn’t be touching your car in the first place!!! A FSM will greatly help you during the install.

Day One

1. Check timing and idle to make sure it is spot on to OEM specs.
2. Unplug battery, Drain Oil, Drain Coolant, depressurize fuel system.
3. Lift car on Jack stands
4. Disconnect EGR.
5. Remove Radiator fans and cover radiator with a piece of cardboard to avoid damage.
6. Remove exhaust manifold. (Keep O2 sensor)
7. Remove throttle body and upper intake plenum. (Note: if possible do not remove the throttle body from the intake plenum during removal. This will save you from having to buy a gasket.)
8. Remove MAF sensor.
9. Remove Oil pan.
10. Drill oil pan for oil return. (or replace with predrilled oil pan)
11. Replace oil pan and allow curing overnight.
12. Remove exhaust.
13. Flip lower right radiator hose end over end.
14. Remove fuel rail (if you haven’t done so previous already) and remove stock injectors.
15. Install the 370cc injectors (with NEW O-RINGS!). 
16. Install fuel rail.
17. Reconnect hoses and lines for fuel.
18. Reinstall upper intake plenum/throttle body.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Day Two

1. Get under car and remove the oil filter.
2. There is a brace that supports the intake manifold right above the oil filter that must be removed, you will not need it anymore.
3. Assemble the oil feed ‘T’s’ so that it looks like this: (Teflon Tape)








(You’ll have to angle the T’s to find the perfect angle so the oil filter and the two sensors, if you’re using an aftermarket oil pressure gauge, can clear the installation)

4. Feed the stainless steel line through so the other end sits from above the turbo. (note: there is a straight side and a 90 degree bend side to the line, make sure the 90 bend is at the end of the feed and the straight side is connecting to the turbo) (Note: stainless steel lines, if allowed to move back and forth, will eat through a lot of things! Make sure to take proper precautions!)
5. Bolt together the turbo and turbo manifold.
6. Bolt the two together onto the engine block but do not tighten the nuts yet.
7. Get under the car and bolt the downpipe to the turbo, do not let the other end hang freely.
8. Connect the supplied EGR pipe to the downpipe and connect the other end to the EGR valve.
9. Tighten the nuts to the manifold in FSM specified recommendations.
10. Tighten the bolts to the downpipe. 
11. Slowly tighten the EGR pipe, alternate one between ends to make sure the pipe seats in fully.
12. Connect the oil feed and oil drain lines onto turbo, use Teflon tape.
13. Connect the forward O2 sensor.
14. Bolt exhaust section to end of downpipe, remembering the rear O2 sensor.
15. Connect intake piping, along with BOV, to the turbo and intercooler. 
16. Reinstall radiator fans, they’re very hard to get back into place.
17. T the wastegate line into a source in the intake manifold before the throttle body.
18. T the blow off/recirculating valve into a vacuum source after the throttle body (note: there is emissions equipment connected to the intake plumbing that is not boost friendly, in particular the EGR system, you must buy check valves to install inline in these vacuum lines to make sure they only see vacuum and never boost.)
19. Install the air intake and MAF sensor; make sure the air filter is tightened down.
20. Refill oil and coolant, check for leaks.
21. Connect all electrical connections unplugged during installation.
22. Connect battery. 
23. Remove ignition fuse and crank the ignition for a couple of seconds before returning fuse, this will allow the oil to pressurize.
24. Check for leaks before starting car.
25. Have a fire extinguisher handy while starting car.
26. Start vehicle, it may be difficult to start at first.
27. Allow engine to idle until engine warms up.
28. Check for leaks.
29. Take the vehicle for a spin but go easy, check for leaks again after.
30. Enjoy the boost!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

THese instructions are for Hotshot kits or the like. I can put up instructions for water cooled center sections if anybody wants it.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

what kind of hp numbers you making with that setup. cant decide if i want to jdm swap or just turbo my ga16.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

dunno yet, just got the intercooler on finally sunday so I'm waiting to get it dynoed... I have to install a shift kit into my auto before I dyno it..... 

if I were you I'd just turbo the GA... JDM swaps cost just as much if not more...


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

ya i know a jdm would be way more $$$ no question about it. my project is to get a sentra w/200-250 hp for daily driving and a sentra that is insane with something like a stroked gtir or tomie turbo crate engine (dreaming oh yah)


----------



## Nelly17 (Feb 15, 2003)

what other turbo kits are there for the ga16de other than the hotshot kit. i cant find any. does anyone know anyone who builds them or are we all gonna have to rig one up or buy the hotshot kit?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

There's the protech manifold for teh QG18DE that fits... however downpipe probably won't and you'd have to fabricate everything else... yup, Hotshot kit or build your own! Either way be prepared to spend some bucks!


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

is the Hotshots turbo watercooled and oil cooled? good job on the write-up James, would help a lot of people.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I don't think they include lines for the water cooled section but the turbo they sell does have them... not sure, you can call and ask. I think they don't use it because it puts a strain on the cooling system but I haven't noticed a single thing.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice write up. 

About the vacuum lines for the WG and the BOV. Don;t you have them backwards. Doesn't the wastegate get plumbed in before the TB and the BOV AFTER the TB?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

oops you're right... sorry did the write up at work and wasn't near my notes!

btw is the picture coming up? can someone host the picture on something more reliable than yahoo?


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

James, youre the man!  Im strongly considering a turbo on my 200 and these instructions are great! One question...
Are you gonna be putting up the IC instructions too?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

well if you get the HS kit the IC should be pretty self explanatory... just connect the pipes. they don't include instructions with theirs... I don't think they remember how they put it together! If you go another IC you'll have to put it together yourself anyways and there are plenty of sites about how to do that with a couple of U bends, which is what I did.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

How many hours you figure it would take a pro to do this? 

All those extras like gaskets and such, they arent included with the hotshot kit? I thought the kit was pretty much complete with the exception of the JWT ECU.

Also do you think adding the turbo to your car has reduced its reliability at all?


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

Neil said:


> *How many hours you figure it would take a pro to do this?
> 
> All those extras like gaskets and such, they arent included with the hotshot kit? I thought the kit was pretty much complete with the exception of the JWT ECU.
> 
> Also do you think adding the turbo to your car has reduced its reliability at all? *




AND ALSO SOMEONE SHOULD MAKE THIS A STICKY


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

took me altogether work wise about 6 hours... could have been faster but had problems with nuts... 

the gaskets are included but depending on what kit you get they get stingy with what they give you... the install kit (feed line, oil T's and such) is way over priced in my opinion!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

CHI-B14SENTRA said:


> *AND ALSO SOMEONE SHOULD MAKE THIS A STICKY *


it is...


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

James said:


> *took me altogether work wise about 6 hours... could have been faster but had problems with nuts...
> 
> the gaskets are included but depending on what kit you get they get stingy with what they give you... the install kit (feed line, oil T's and such) is way over priced in my opinion! *


ohhh 6 hrs isnt that bad. I thought you were gonna say like 12hrs or something. 

I'm not lookin to do this this week or month anyways. Already spending nearly 3Gs on wheels n suspension n stuff. Would be nice to not have to gun it anymore though going up hills! 150WHP would be perfect for me in this car.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

installation takes 6 hours... after that there's a lot of time trying to get it to run right.... took me one weekend but had to wait on a new gasket for the throttle body/intake manifold... that gasket has a problem of leaking under boost... there's only like .125" of gasket material that's actually doing anything...


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I can't sizzle the pizzle (pic not coming up)
By the wizzle excellizzle wrizzle upizzle on the turbizzle


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

Rama said:


> *I can't sizzle the pizzle (pic not coming up)
> By the wizzle excellizzle wrizzle upizzle on the turbizzle *


say vhat!

james, hws your fuel consumption? do u have an auto tranny cooler? and who makes your shift kit(the one you mention in your sig)?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I get about 25-29 mpg combined city/hwy miles... all highway could be as high as 32-34, all city can be as low as 22... I have a large tranny cooler that I must relocate to the side soon. 

let me hold off on the shift kit... it' still not done yet and I want to recieve it, install it and be sure of it's quality before I say a name... I don't want to give free undserved advertising!


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I can't see the pic 
By the way excellent write up on turbo 

Had silly moment I had a feeling I would need to run translation.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

TT 

Left side of first T plugs into engine block.
Bottom of first T is the stock OEM sensor.
The two T's connect in the middle.
Bottom of second T is an optional aftermarket oil pressure gauge.
Right side of second T is the oil feed to the turbo.

Illustration is pretty much that but the T's were upside down.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

cool deal

about the pre drill oil pan about how much do those run? and what did you do did you get a pre-drilled or drill yourself? how big did you need to drill and how did you seal the hole if you did do it yourself?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I used a -10 stainless steel line so I had to drill a 5/16 inch hole and used some fittings and some JBWeld and made the hole with a unibit.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

James said:


> *well if you get the HS kit the IC should be pretty self explanatory... just connect the pipes. they don't include instructions with theirs... I don't think they remember how they put it together! If you go another IC you'll have to put it together yourself anyways and there are plenty of sites about how to do that with a couple of U bends, which is what I did. *


I intend on fabbing my own IC kit but you wouldnt happen to know how much HS charges for their entire piping setup do you (just the piping)?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

dunno about the entire kit... call and ask... they might have changed their policy about parting out kits.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Good Post*

good idea james 



Neil said:


> *Also do you think adding the turbo to your car has reduced its reliability at all? *


with the right tuning, such as the JWT ECU, the only thing u have to worry about is buying stickier tires.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Lets see some pics of the finished product...
I'd love turbo but thats a while down the line...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Good Post*



javierb14 said:


> *good idea james
> 
> 
> 
> with the right tuning, such as the JWT ECU, the only thing u have to worry about is buying stickier tires. *


thanks Javier! 

for me in terms of reliablility... once I got the car running perfect I haven't had any problems. only issues that come up are the durablility of material and heat! get enough silicon couplers before you start work so you don't need to use Home Depot stuff, the rubber deteriorates very fast and absolutley destroys them. the heat generated from compressing air on top of the heat from the engine normally makes it a little oven under the hood. remember to protect the things that need protecting!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

pearsont74 said:


> *Lets see some pics of the finished product...
> I'd love turbo but thats a while down the line... *


I'd take pictures but it's REALLY ugly right now! I mean like couplers that are different color, wires running everywhere, wires holding things inplace, unpainted piping, different colored vacuum hoses... you get the picture....

give me some time I'm purchasing more couplers soon to replace the different ones.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

it dont matter how it looks, its how many ricers you kill! hahaha, not to mention hatin on some stangs


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

Show us anyway. I bet we can imagine what it looks like without the grime on it. We've seen the NPM car and javier and his brother's car with totally different looking setups.

Show us yours.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

yeah james, seriously. We dont care what the piping, wiring and all that jazz look like. We (I) just want the power!
Id be proud to have an engine bay like that. Mismatched couplers and all.
I'd throw open my hood and show off an engine like yours at any opportunity!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I cleaned up a lot of the wires last night, made a little mount for the positive cable for the battery since I relocated mine to the rear! 

I'm going to try to finally fill my motor mounts this weekend and I think I'll take pictures then.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

if those don't come up the go here:

CLICK


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

its also good to use anti seize on all the exhaust hardware.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

oh yeah that too!


----------



## bigmke184 (Feb 14, 2003)

could you tell me where you got your downpipe and your o2 extention pipe 

i am turboing my ga and i have the turbo and the manifold, but i just need a couple other things. 
also could you tell me how many lines i will need, how long, and what size fittings, and how many other fitting i will need,
i want to use the bbdet topmount and pipeing could you tell me where to buy it from. 

you can e-mail me at [email protected] if you don;t mind helping me out



mike


thanks

also i am using the bbdet rail and injectors


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Your Setup*

Depending on what manifold you may have to have your Downpipe and turbo outlet pipe custom made. What manifold and turbo are you using? 

as for hoses fittings and such you will definately want to do some research to learn abotu what all is required to make a turbo setup work. You will need an oil feed line and an oil return line for the turbo. And you may also need coolant supply and rturn lines if your turbo has a water cooled center section. 

As for the BB DET top mount, that's not a bad IC you will wan to front or sidemount it though, piping is easier to make for that setup. You will need some mandrel bends and couplers to make the piping. You can always find this stuff for sale here in the for sale section or at sr20deforum.com They have a TON of used turbo stuff over there. 

The BB rail will not work. You will need to put the 370 injectors in yoru GA rail. They will swap right in.


----------



## bigmke184 (Feb 14, 2003)

thanks WES helped me out alot 
im going to make my own piping and use a inexpensive IC hopefully for under 100.00 

im going to use a 1st gen DSM turbo and the manifold is from a guy on sr20deforums.com i bought it for 150.00 

also wes if you still live in WI my bussies own revtek motorsports if you want too see a nice 95 200 with custom interior and a bbdet swap check them out also they just got their chassis dyno today so hit them out if your looking to see some #'s i believe their the only ones in WI with a chassis dyno



mike


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Turbo and mani.*

What manifold did you buy? I'm assuming it is for a GA16. Anyway the DSM turbo will most likely not bolt on to that manifold as mistubishi's use priprietary flanges on their OEM turbo's. Unless he bought/made a flange for the mistu. turbo. Just make sure you know what your getting before you get it. 

Where are they located? There are a few other dyno's that I know of in WI. Hyperformance has one and a few other domestic speed shops have them.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

James nice turbo stuff..... buuuutttt I still think I like 200se-Ts setup alittle better


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

ummm...excuse me for asking...rkeith, where have you seen 200se-T's setup? I've seen him around the forums and he has been asked a few times by James about his setup and then he doesn't ever reply. If you have his setup or any contact with 200se-T...I'm sure most of us would like to know what he's running


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

rkeith said:


> *James nice turbo stuff..... buuuutttt I still think I like 200se-Ts setup alittle better  *


Bastard... hehehe...

Sorry didn't reply sooner but Wes covered it all already! I'll put together a list of parts I used but you may need different parts... 

Was busy putting in the shift kit, it's in the car!


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

I was gonna ask in my previous post, but how's the shift kit feel James? I have a standard transmission but my friend is looking into a shift kit. If it's too early to release impressions I understand, don't want to give any credit before it's been earned.


----------



## bigmke184 (Feb 14, 2003)

12525 w rohr. butler, WI 

on 124th and sliverspring ish


262-790-6901


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

xxskaboomx said:


> *I was gonna ask in my previous post, but how's the shift kit feel James? I have a standard transmission but my friend is looking into a shift kit. If it's too early to release impressions I understand, don't want to give any credit before it's been earned. *


so far it feels good, normal shifting it feels like it only takes 200 rpm between gears... before it was at least 800 normally and 1k under full throttle... enough to lose boost but now it builds very quick... haven't had time to fully experiment though.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

xxskaboomx said:


> *ummm...excuse me for asking...rkeith, where have you seen 200se-T's setup? I've seen him around the forums and he has been asked a few times by James about his setup and then he doesn't ever reply. If you have his setup or any contact with 200se-T...I'm sure most of us would like to know what he's running  *


My post was total sarcasm, my man, total sarcasm.... That guy hasnt even seen his own turbo...
But Id venture to say hes running on a lot of hot air....


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

Glad to see you're on the same page as us...what a ***! This guy gets no respect until he can back it up.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

James said:


> *so far it feels good, normal shifting it feels like it only takes 200 rpm between gears... before it was at least 800 normally and 1k under full throttle... enough to lose boost but now it builds very quick... haven't had time to fully experiment though. *


nice to hear its in. now time to really experiment. 

you want to get a dyno with me when i get my turbo in?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Yeah sure, I either want to head to the track soon or go to a dyno... Never been to a track so I need an 'experienced' person to show me the ropes...  Hopefully I get the TPS in tomorrow! I want to see what this car can do redlining every gear!


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

ok what is TPS is it throttle position sensor? or does it stand for something else?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

Rama said:


> *ok what is TPS is it throttle position sensor? or does it stand for something else? *


you hit the nail on the head


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

hmmm.. i wonder if anyone is running a 200sx without intercooler... just curious, i assume you would have to fine tune that thing like crazy.. to stop backfire/pre-detonation.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I was running like that for a while... as long as you keep it under like 4k rpm (w/ 91 gas) it was ok... but that's no fun...


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

and wheres the fun in that?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

lol indeed... so just no high rpms.. lol that basically might as well be stock..


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

definately worth the time and money in my opinion. I want to put one on my dad's Sentra, but he want's to get a SR20DE and have XS engineering turbo it. they'll do a great job, (350 HP, at a reasonable "daily driver" level of boost) but it'll cost a grip of cash. Then again, $3,739.00 isn't a great price for 150+ HP IMO.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I think that is an old dyno. I have mine running at 10psi and there is a lot more than 150whp.... well there was... stupid auto...


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

the Hotshot kit only puts out 150whp?!?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

The Hotshot kit currently comes pre-set to give around 150-160 whp, but NPM's project car is currently pushing 233 whp. 

They're still testing and trying to see how far the engine will go and still remain reliable.

The Hotshot Kit has pushed over 200whp on stock internals (before they did the bumpsticks...)... I wonder if they're ever goiong to try pushing the boost all the way on a completely stock engine, though...


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

So I just ordered a HS turbo kit for the GA16 (yea me!!) I should be installing it in a month or two if everything goes as planned. There are still a few things I need to do like get a 240sx MAF and send my ECU to JWT for reprogramming.

It looks like these instructions should help a bunch. I've never installed a turbo kit before but I've done many other installs/repairs. I have a few questions though:

If the HS kit does not have coolant lines but it would be possible to install these lines, is there any benefit to doing this? Would it help increase the life of the turbo etc..?

I've heard people mention using an oil line restrictor on the line sending oil to the turbo, is this something I should do and does anyone know if one comes with the kit?


Also something people might be interested in knowing, HS now has the Disco Potato turbo available, I decided to go with it :thumbup: 

Finally, does anyone know if there are there any other parts I'll need to get before installing the kit?

Thanks for the info James!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

aminidab said:


> So I just ordered a HS turbo kit for the GA16 (yea me!!) I should be installing it in a month or two if everything goes as planned. There are still a few things I need to do like get a 240sx MAF and send my ECU to JWT for reprogramming.
> 
> It looks like these instructions should help a bunch. I've never installed a turbo kit before but I've done many other installs/repairs. I have a few questions though:
> 
> ...


I have the coolant lines installed, you just need to buy the parts. Not too hard.

Get the oil line restrictor, it will extend the life of your turbo... 

Give me your disco potato turbo...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*DP turbo*

How much extra was this option? 

As for the 240 MAF, since your getting the DP turbo and it can support more poewr than the T28, why not try and get another MAF since you will top out the S14 at about 230 WHP?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

The line itself was about 10 bucks I think from ANplumbing the fittings and all that about 15 so it was worth the 25 bucks....


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

I got the oil line restrictor ordered, 1 less thing to get.

For the MAF, that sounds like a good idea. At this point I don't intend to go over 230 HP, but you never know...
Is there another MAF I can bolt on that will allow for more HP, and that JWT can reprogram the ECU for?

As for the price I paid for the DP option, I'd prefer not to say. I got the kit on sale so I'm not sure if that had anything to do with the price I paid. I think it'd be best to ask HS, since it might differ.

Finally, for the coolant lines how important is it to use these? I'd assume that since they don't come with the kit it's not required, and I was planning on installing the kit first, then the coolant lines down the road. However if there's any chance of damaging the turbo I'd install everything together.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Coolant lines*

If I paid for a DP turbo I'd sure as shit water cool it from the get go. The coolant lines will only cost you another $50 for the parts and they are no big deal to install. Easier to do it right from the beginning. 

I wanna see pics. of the DP turbo and the kit when you get it. Interested in seeing if they had to re-clock the turbo to fit their current manifold and piping.


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

wes said:


> *
> I wanna see pics. of the DP turbo and the kit when you get it. Interested in seeing if they had to re-clock the turbo to fit their current manifold and piping.*


I second that. I'm curious to see if they use the same mani as before. I can't believe those guys...as soon as you get the best they come out with something better LOL (*see the butter battle book by Dr. Seuss).

Since you left us with nothing on how much the GT28RS cost I'll give 'em a call and spill the beans


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

the DP turbo is probably the one ill be getting in about a year. it should use the same manifold, or at least i hope it does. that thing can give some serious power though. do you know what the wastegate spring is opened at?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> the DP turbo is probably the one ill be getting in about a year. it should use the same manifold, or at least i hope it does. that thing can give some serious power though. do you know what the wastegate spring is opened at?


I'm hoping I've been a good boy this year and Santa gives me one in my curiously large stocking...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I am sure it will fit the manifold, but it is internally gated so I'm curious to see how they gated/clocked the turbo.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

who needs Santa, I need to win the lottery! :woowoo: 

or i need to find a magical lamp... hmmm


----------



## badger122 (Apr 11, 2003)

*fmic*

hey, would it just be crazy to not run a fmic in tennessee on 7 psi with a T28?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

as long as your timing is set, and you are tuned from JWT, it is possible to run at 7... but.. with a turbo, you will want more..


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

I called JWT and asked about different MAF options. They said the 370cc injectors max out at about the same HP as the 240sx MAF does, around 260 crank HP. Since I don't want to go buy bigger injectors also and since I don't think I'll max out the MAF/injectors for a while (if ever) I'm going with the 240sx MAF.

James, do you think you could put up instructions on installing the coolant lines, including what parts you needed?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Coolant lines.*

I am not sure but you will want to check the NPT size on the coolant ports on the CHRA of the turbo. I discovered the T28's have different sizes and had to use a reducer.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

badger122 said:


> hey, would it just be crazy to not run a fmic in tennessee on 7 psi with a T28?


youde be crazy not to, just because they look so damn good...i just ordered my 23.5x8x3 speaco FMIC...woohoooooooooooo...
unless your gonna go sleeper ( and even if you are, you should still get a bb or pulsar fmic for safety), i couldnt see why you woulnt want a fmic...besides to save a few dollars


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> youde be crazy not to, just because they look so damn good...i just ordered my 23.5x8x3 speaco FMIC...woohoooooooooooo...
> unless your gonna go sleeper ( and even if you are, you should still get a bb or pulsar fmic for safety), i couldnt see why you woulnt want a fmic...besides to save a few dollars



i meant to say bb/pulsar top mount intercooler...not front mount...geez... :dumbass: (Me)


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

*Fittings List from ANPlumbing.com*

Hey, just wanted to put the list of extra fittings that i needed to buy for the HS turbo install. they only supplied me w/ a oil feed and a few fittings, other than that i was on my own (well James helped me, but ya). anyways heres a list w/ prices and part numbers for you all to use. enjoy :thumbup: 

Quantity - Part # - Part - Total Price
(1) - 981510 - Union Male AN to AN Adapter - 5.88
(1) - 992410 - AN Bulkhead Nut - 4.42
(1) - 178014 - Stat-O-Seals 2/pkg. - 6.97
(1) - 809110 - Swivel Seal 90 Deg. Tube Hose End - 25.46
(1) - 800110 - Swivel Seal Striaight Hose End - 9.95
(1) - 3000010 - Auto Flex Hose - 7.80
(10) - 790004 - 10ft. Blue Super Stock Hose - 25.50
(2) - 709145 - Super Stock 90 Deg. Hose End - 29.26
(1) - 816-4j - Straight Adapter Stainless Steel - 3.96


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

James said:


> oops you're right... sorry did the write up at work and wasn't near my notes!
> 
> btw is the picture coming up? can someone host the picture on something more reliable than yahoo?


James, send me the pictures, i can host them on my site at www.teknoracing.com


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> James, send me the pictures, i can host them on my site at www.teknoracing.com


Sorry I'll try to dig that little diagram up...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Z_Spool said:


> definately worth the time and money in my opinion. I want to put one on my dad's Sentra, but he want's to get a SR20DE and have XS engineering turbo it. they'll do a great job, (350 HP, at a reasonable "daily driver" level of boost) but it'll cost a grip of cash. Then again, $3,739.00 isn't a great price for 150+ HP IMO.


That was early...with stock maf... keep reading


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok so I'm getting closer to doing my turbo install, hopefully the rest of my parts from HS will ship soon.

I had a few questions about the install and about the gaskets required.
Here is a list of gaskets I came up with that I thought would be needed for the install:
upper intake plenum to intake manifold gasket
Throttle body gasket(probably)
injector O rings
header gaskets
header to turbo gasket
turbo to dp gasket
dp to cat gasket
liquid gasket for oil pan

Did I miss any?

About step #17 on day 2 about where the wastegate line should be run, do you mean to the piping after the turbo and before the TB?

On step #18 on day 2(about the check valves), is this needed? This is the first I've heard of having to do this. If it is needed, where can these check-valves be bought and which lines require them (other than EGR)

Finally where is a good place to get vacuum line Ts in town, do regular auto parts stores sell these?

Oh and HS seems to be including coolant lines with the kit now, I think they are trying to make a more complete kit.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

One other thing I wanted to ask. I was thinking of installing the injectors/MAF/ECU this weekend, how well does the car drive with this setup, without the turbo installed?
Also what should I set the timing at when the turbo isn't installed?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Your gaskets, I don't know off the top of my head which one you need but that seems pretty complete.

The check valves, in the end I just disabled the egr. i kept getting no boost with the egr setup so I capped the vacuum line for the egr. You can get free check valves on the internet if you look in the right place, if not I used an aquariam check valve from a pet store... though not recomended...

Auto stores should sell t's and vacuum lines you need.

Man... HS is including the coolant lines NOW???  

I would recomend you install the maf/injectors and ecu first and run for a day or two like that. Without the turbo is fine, it will drive just like a car without boost. Timing should be 10 with the jwt ecu. Debug all the problems first with the injectors/ecu/maf (if any) then put on the mechanical parts. it makes troubleshooting the turbo setup a lot easier.


----------



## sentra94jwt (Oct 24, 2003)

i wanted to know if it would be difficult to swap the turbo out of a ca18det 200sx to an g16ade ????


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

dunno... what are the specs on the turbo? what direction is the compressor outlet facing?


----------



## sentra94jwt (Oct 24, 2003)

James said:


> dunno... what are the specs on the turbo? what direction is the compressor outlet facing?


dont know ive tried to see where the turbo was mounted , and i dont have been able to see it


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

has anyone had a problem with the EGR tripping off the CEL? i havent done any tests with it yet, but i hope its not a big problem.

James, blocking off the EGR doesnt give a CEL either?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Blocking off the egr may give you a CEL. I thought your egr was functioning?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

it was working before the turbo install, but unsure if it works now. just from physical test it seems like there isnt a problem with the valve itself. what could cause the tripping of this code?

another question, is using shielded wire for extending the o2 sensor wires neccessary?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I don't know if its neccesary but its always a good idea.

check the vacum hoses for the egr and see if there are any leaks. the valve itself usually doesn't go bad.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> it was working before the turbo install, but unsure if it works now. just from physical test it seems like there isnt a problem with the valve itself. what could cause the tripping of this code?
> 
> another question, is using shielded wire for extending the o2 sensor wires neccessary?


James is right $10 says it's a hose that has rotted out. Also which O2 sensor are you talking about? For the front one in the DP I did not have to extend mine. I simply un did the factory harness and re-routed the wire a bit back behind the manifold.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

those are the lines that you will need to check, plus there is a line under the egr valve that I don't see in that picture and usually its the one that rots through first.


----------



## sr20de1 (Apr 4, 2004)

not a vendor section.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

wes said:


> James is right $10 says it's a hose that has rotted out. Also which O2 sensor are you talking about? For the front one in the DP I did not have to extend mine. I simply un did the factory harness and re-routed the wire a bit back behind the manifold.


ya i should check all the hoses. im wondering if it has to do anything with using a 95 ecu... i just followed the instructions on the sr20dev site on using a 95 ecu on a 97+ car.

i extended the front o2 sensor wires cause the plug touched the turbo sometimes and burned it a bit and i had to extend the rear o2 wires as well.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Yeah that vaccum hose is a PITA.. its the one on the back of the egr valve.. its a small tube.. mine was like. litterally melted crap...i replaced it with a silicone hose.. i dont care how long it lasts.. its lasted me so far..


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> Hey, just wanted to put the list of extra fittings that i needed to buy for the HS turbo install. they only supplied me w/ a oil feed and a few fittings, other than that i was on my own (well James helped me, but ya). anyways heres a list w/ prices and part numbers for you all to use. enjoy :thumbup:
> 
> Quantity - Part # - Part - Total Price
> (1) - 981510 - Union Male AN to AN Adapter - 5.88
> ...



Why doesn't HotShot include all the necessary parts for the install?? i thought this was supposed to be a 'bolt-in' kit? what gives?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I think they do but we decided to use stainless lines... dunno, I paid for the "install kit" and got a whole bunch of crap that wasn't worth the price...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm going to close this thread because it is a sticky and if there is any questions please start a new more specific thread! Thanks!


----------

